# Umbrella lights vs Softbox lighting on seamless background?



## alvinahmed (Sep 26, 2012)

So my current setup I have right now is two SB600 speedlights mounted onto white umbrellas, and a 10 x 20 white muslin backdrop. I'm planning to get a white seamless paper backdrop, but I'm wondering if the umbrella set up will create too much reflection on the paper backdrop. I was also planning to get a softbox, but I'm not sure how they would look in comparison with one another. Any ideas? Oh and I'm just taking pictures of my friend's birthday, so its like a little photobooth.

Also, I was wondering if anyone knows any good shops where they sell seamless paper. I'd rather check it out in person, rather than buying it online. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2012)

In LA, there must be 20 camera shops that sell seamless paper rolls. SAMY's Camera, for one example. Softbox?? Low-cost, Chinese-made ones for $38 each with speedring and mounting hardware for light stand AND speedlight! JWbryson on TPF bought 2 like 2 weeks back.

THe key is this: if the light on the white paper is significantly "stronger than"  the "*main light*" (the main light can also be called the *"key"* light)  is on the people, then the paper will be white. A person does NOT need to "blast" the paper with a ton of light to make it white; instead, the secret is that the AMOUNT of light hitting the paper has to be significantly MORE LIGHT than is hitting the subjects!!!!


----------

